# A Long Time Coming



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

I've had a hard time fully expressing how I felt after achieving something I worked so hard for. Here's my story...

http://www.angling-addict.com/2013/11/a-long-time-coming.html


----------



## landlocked (Jun 10, 2001)

Great job.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Outstanding! Congrats, Rob


----------



## clean one (Nov 7, 2006)

congrats Rob !!! a great achievement !!


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Bro-- you worked hard for that and it was much deserved.

I am very happy you got it.

Now..are you ready to go chase some tunas and kings??

It's high speed sleigh ride time.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Awesome Read Rob -- very very special accomplishment --- Congratulations !


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Impresssive and a reward well earned.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks guys. Rob, definitely ready!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Man that is awesome!!! Congrats on your well earned achievement.


----------



## ruddyduck (Nov 17, 2005)

That real nice And very cool Did someone say Sleigh ride real cool And thanks


----------

